# Driving Licence



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, Im told that you can drive on a UK Licence in Oz but I was wondering does anyone know for how long and if you can convert a UK licence to a Australian one?

Also if you can convert it what fee do you have to pay, and do you have to do a test? Can you convert your licence if you are on a 457 sponser visa or only when you have PR?

If anyone has the answers to these would help me loads. 

Thanks Hels


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I think one of the sticky links has the URL.....
You can drive for 3 moths and in that period you need to convert your licence.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We are on a PR visa but they didn't ask about that when exchanging our driving licence. I think the limit depends on the State (see link in the "PLEASE READ..." sticky post). 

We went along to local council office, filled in a form, had a picture taken (if you wear glasses then you have to have an eye test *if a doctor has told you that you have to wear glasses to drive *), and you get a basic driving licence. 

If you have additional things on your UK licence such as truck driving these will not be transferred and you will need to take a test. 

The only strange things I've found driving here are the sequence of traffic lights - there is no red & amber in the sequence as in the UK, and you have to park on the same side of the road as the direction of traffic otherwise you can get fined. That's in South Australia any way.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> We are on a PR visa but they didn't ask about that when exchanging our driving licence. I think the limit depends on the State (see link in the "PLEASE READ..." sticky post).
> 
> and you have to park on the same side of the road as the direction of traffic otherwise you can get fined. That's in South Australia any way.


And this is legal somewhere? You cannot do that in the US either.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

PDXnative said:


> And this is legal somewhere? You cannot do that in the US either.


In Spain you can park on roundabouts, you can park sideways, double park, its especially good to park on pedestrian crossings cos you can really annoy people that way.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> In Spain you can park on roundabouts, you can park sideways, double park, its especially good to park on pedestrian crossings cos you can really annoy people that way.


Sounds like a good way to get your fenders kicked in and pin stripes in your paint.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

PDXnative said:


> And this is legal somewhere? You cannot do that in the US either.


In the UK you can park on any side of the road and it doesn't matter which direction the traffic is going in. Being from the UK I have to remember that it does matter here in Oz.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

We live in Victoria and all we did was to fill out a form, pay our fee and that was it.

We've just moved into our new home so we've got to get the address changed on the licence, we can do that online and all they do is send out a sticker to put on the back of the licence!

I have a vague recollection that if you are a temporary resident I don't think you can get an australian licence (it depends on which State you are in but NSW comes to mind).

Your best bet would be to look at the transport agency website for the State you are going to be moving to.

Dolly


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Dolly said:


> We live in Victoria and all we did was to fill out a form, pay our fee and that was it.
> 
> We've just moved into our new home so we've got to get the address changed on the licence, we can do that online and all they do is send out a sticker to put on the back of the licence!
> 
> ...


Hi Dolly

What how much was the fee? It will be Brisbane so Queensland state maybe it might be different. Im asking because i want to rent somewhere near the coast and commute into Brisbane as its only 17km and i do loads more than that everyday to work at the moment. 


Ummm also guys im new to this so when you say sticky note????? i havent got a clue where it is probably looking right at it!!!


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> In Spain you can park on roundabouts, you can park sideways, double park, its especially good to park on pedestrian crossings cos you can really annoy people that way.


Thats why when you go to Spain all the cars have bumps and dents in them....lol


Hels


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Bluecookie said:


> Hi, Im told that you can drive on a UK Licence in Oz but I was wondering does anyone know for how long and if you can convert a UK licence to a Australian one?
> 
> Also if you can convert it what fee do you have to pay, and do you have to do a test? Can you convert your licence if you are on a 457 sponser visa or only when you have PR?
> 
> ...


Hi if your on a 457 visa you don't have to change your license, thats in NSW anyway. Although I was in an accident and the cops said my licence wasn't legal but the road authority says it is. so depends who you speak to.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Really Byo?,
I was told we had to change over after 3 months, on the 457! If what you say is right, bonus

On the issue of parking your car on either side of the street in the UK; my mate did that, had her car hit by an unisured driver through the night and lo and behold, her insurers refused to pay. They told her the insurance was void because of the fact she parked against the flow of traffic, and therefore her back lights, which act as reflectors, weren't visible!!

Jane


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Thats in NSW though so it depends on what state you are going to.


----------

